# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  عندك أغنية أو ملف فيديو أو فيلم لا يعمل ؟ لا تقلق هنا الحل مع هذا البرنامج الخارق

## رابط مباشر

NewLive All Media Fixer Pro 7.9





كثير منا يحمل أغاني و أفلام من النت و يفاجأ بأنها لا تعمل اما لأنها معطوبة أو لأن خطأ حدث أثناء تحميلها
فيضطر الى حذفها و اعادة تحميلها من جديد

و لكن مع هذا البرنامج لن يكون أحد مضطرا لاعادة التحميل لأن هذا البرنامج الرهيب يقوم باصلاح ملفات الفيديو او الصوت المعطوبة أو اصلاح الجزء المعطوب فيها ليجعلها تعمل على أكمل وجه
و البرنامج يصلح أيضا لتصليح الصور المشوشة أيضا وجعلها صافية

و البرنامج يتعامل مع مختلف امتدادات الفيديو و الصوت و الصور و هي : WMA, WMV, ASF, WM, ASX, AVI, DIVX, XVID ,Vob, RM, MP3, MP2, MP1, MPA, MPGA, MPG, MPEG, MPA, DAT, WAVE, Jpeg and BMP

لتحميل البرنامج مع الكيجن 


http://up.arbwb.com/download.php?id=D5C5F5AD1

----------

